# M&P9C: Range Report



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I made the jump and traded my long-time carry gun, an XD9SC, for a <250-round used M&P9C. I bought it from a Preacher... so I trust the source! I got the gun and 4 mags!

I put just under 100 rounds of WWB through it, and about 2 dozen Hydrashock 125s...

It is VERY accurate. First time shooting produced sub-1" groups at 7M.
POI for WWB and Hydras, right at the top of the front sight... perfect.
Reliability? Perfect, even with a weakened grip due to my broken finger... (I was really concerned I'd limp-wrist it) My grip was imperfect, but the sights tracked better than any subcompact I've fired. It sit low in the hand, and the recoil is tiny. The large backstrap fit my hands much better than the little XD9SC, and It pointed nicely one-handed, two-handed... Can't wait to wring this little bugger out at speed when my hand heals...

I was very scared to make the switch, since my XD was sooooo good. Now, I'm happy I made it. It feels and point just like my M&P Pro...

I bought a box of Hornady TAP 125s, loaded up two mags, and now I have 25 on tap, in a nice little package...

SWEET shooting little gun!

JeffWard


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations I knew you would do it just wasn't sure when.

Have you learned to shoot well with your weak hand yet?

Also, how is the wounded hand coming along?

Happy new year.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for asking.

Swelling's down in all but the tip... nail's turning purple too. Crap. Shot two handed today with my ring finger sticking out between the middle and ring finger on my left hand. Not fast, but effective.

I'm darn near as accurate lefty as I am right, but much slower to follow the sights. The gun twist/rolls alot instead of straight up and down... Working on that. Cross-eye shooting is weird....

At the same time, I'm FORCING myself more square, to modern isoscelese... Not sure why, except that everyone else is doing it... I cannot straighten the left arm completely, but I'm pushing the gun out better, and getting the weight balance right. I'm so set on weaver/rifle stance... its hard to in-grain it. I'm 90% converted to thumbs forward already...

Dry Fire, dry-fire...

The trigger needs a little work on my C after shooting the Pro for a few months... I might just send it to Dan Burwell for the $65... Cheaper than replacing the sear and plunger if I screwed it up!!! It will be my carry gun, so 5-6lbs.

I'm not TOUCHING my Pro.... just a bit of polishing...

Jeff


----------

